# Just Cause 2 laggt bei HD-Auflösung!



## Gast20142909 (19. Dezember 2013)

*Just Cause 2 laggt bei HD-Auflösung!*

(Tut mir Leid, wenn ich im falschen Bereich bin!)

Hallo! Ich habe mir gestern Just Cause 2 per Steam gekauft. Laut den Mindestanforderungen sollte das Spiel eigentlich auf meinem Laptop flüssig laufen. Aber das tut es nicht. Sobald ich die Auflösung höher stelle, habe ich nur noch 10-20 FPS. Ich kann nur mit der 800x600 Auflösung (oder niedriger) mit ca. 30 FPS spielen. Das komische dabei ist, dass ich ohne FPS Verlust mit Fraps aufnehmen kann. Was bei anderen Spielen (wie Minecraft) ganz anders ist. Sogar Battlefield 3 läuft mit 30 FPS auf niedrigen Einstellungen.

Mein PC:

Intel(R) Core (TM) Duo CPU P7450 @2.13GHz

4GB DDR3 RAM

AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1024MB

Ja, der Laptop ist nicht der beste. Aber ein Freund von mir hat die selbe Garfikkarte und er kann auf höchster Grafikeinstellung mit 60 FPS spielen.

Was kann man da machen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

Hast du alle Treiber aktuell? Also Mainboard, Grafikkarte, und so weiter? Alles im Hintergrund aus, wie z.B Virenscanner, iTunes, ...?


----------



## Gast20142909 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, alles ist aktuell. Im Hintergrund ist gar nichts offen und den Virenscanner kann ich nicht ausmachen (habe Windows 8,1).


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Also hier die Spiele sehen ja gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Hat dein Display vll eine höhere Auflösung? Denn testen tut notebookcheck auf 1024x768. Die normale notebookauflösung ist ja mindestens 1366x768. Wenn du diese oder höhere Auflösungen hast, kann die Performance schonmal flöten gehen. Und du sagtest ja auch, dass es in niedrigeren Auflösungen klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat Dein Freund auch ein LAPTOP mit der gleichen Grafikkarte? Die 4650 für Laptops ist nämlich viel langsamer als die für normale PCs. 

 Auf jeden Fall liegt es sicher an der Grafikkarte, da es ja erst bei einer höheren Auflösung nicht mehr gut geht. Was du mal machen kannst: schau mal VOR ALLEM bei der Einstellung für AA (AntiAliasing), dass das am besten deaktiviert ist, denn das frisst am meisten Leistung.

 Wegen Treibern solltest Du mal beim Laptophersteller nachsehen UND auch bei AMD, dort dann eben wichtig: mobility-Serie, nicht die normale 4650


----------



## Gast20142909 (19. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hat Dein Freund auch ein LAPTOP mit der gleichen Grafikkarte?


 
Nein, er hat keine Laptop Grafikkarte. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass zwischen der Mobility und der normalen Grafikkarte so viel Unterschied ist oder? Er kann auf höchster Einstellung in HD-Auflösung spielen, ich aber nur mit den niedrigsten in der 800x600 Auflösung :/

Treiber sind alle aktuell.

EDIT:

Außerdem benötigt man für flüssiges spielen mindestens eine 2000er Radeon mit 512 MB. Da ist meine ja sehr viel besser.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2013)

TheDestiny66 schrieb:


> Nein, er hat keine Laptop Grafikkarte. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass zwischen der Mobility und der normalen Grafikkarte so viel Unterschied ist oder? Er kann auf höchster Einstellung in HD-Auflösung spielen, ich aber nur mit den niedrigsten in der 800x600 Auflösung :/
> 
> Treiber sind alle aktuell.


 
doch, weil das 2 Verschiede Chips sind


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

TheDestiny66 schrieb:


> Nein, er hat keine Laptop Grafikkarte. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass zwischen der Mobility und der normalen Grafikkarte so viel Unterschied ist oder? Er kann auf höchster Einstellung in HD-Auflösung spielen, ich aber nur mit den niedrigsten in der 800x600 Auflösung :/
> 
> Treiber sind alle aktuell.
> 
> ...


 diese Angaben sind nicht unbedingt immer korrekt - manchmal heißt das nur "es läuft mit 25 FPS bei 800x600 - aber gerade so"  

 Hinzu kommt, dass Deine Grafikkarte als Version mit DDR3 oder DDR2-Grafik-RAM vertrieben wurde. Wenn Du eine Version mit nur DDR2 hast, ist das nochmal deutlich schwächer als die mit DDR3. 

 Was für ein Notebook hast du denn GENAU ? Siehe ggf unter dem Laptop, da ist manchmal noch ein ausführlicher Code. 

 Es gibt nämlich auch bei scheinbar ansonsten gleichen technischen Daten teils MASSIVE Leistungsunterschiede mit der AMD 4650 - zB siehe hier weiter unten mal Crysis auf niedrigen Details die FPS-Werte (auf den Wert klicken, dann siehst Du das getestete Laptop): AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   da ist ein Toshiba A500 mit P8700 (2x2,5GHz) bei 57.1 FPS, und weiter rechts ein M60VP mit der gleichen CPU, aber 84 FPS...


----------



## Gast20142909 (19. Dezember 2013)

> Was für ein Notebook hast du denn GENAU ?



Es ist einer von VBL. Hinten ist nur ein Aufkleber. Ich habe ein Bild von ihm gemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2013)

die gpu ist zu schwach.

Just Cause 2 Systemanforderungen and Just Cause 2 systemvoraussetzungen for PC Games


----------



## Gast20142909 (19. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die gpu ist zu schwach.


 
Aber für Battlefield 3 ist die Grafikkarte sogar unter den minimalen Empfehlungen und trotzdem läuft das Spiel auf geringen Einstellungen relativ flüssig...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

Das kann von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich sein, bf braucht auch recht viel CPU Power...
Du könntest natürlich das System neu aufsetzen und alle Treiber neu ziehen, wenn es dann geht lag es an der Software, wenn nicht ist sie vll beschädigt oder wirklich zu schwach.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

TheDestiny66 schrieb:


> Aber für Battlefield 3 ist die Grafikkarte sogar unter den minimalen Empfehlungen und trotzdem läuft das Spiel auf geringen Einstellungen relativ flüssig...



BF3 ist in dieser Hinsicht bei geringeren Einstellungen quasi gleich der Konsolenversion, das ist in dem Modus äußerst effizient und läuft daher. JC2 ist da wohl anders gestrickt, vlt. ist es auch selbst als Konsolenversion nur auf SD angelegt, und vlt ist die Umsetzung auf den PC so verlaufen, dass "niedrig" bereits etwas besser als bei Konsolen ist und daher bei Dir dann nicht mehr geht. 


 Nur nebenbei: an sich war Dein Notebook schon damals, als es neu war, nicht grad für Spiele geeignet. Die 600er-Serien (also 2*6*00, 3*6*50, 4*6*70, 5*6*50 usw) bei AMD ist bezüglich Spielen immer maximal nur "Einsteigerklasse" für die jeweilige Generation ( Generation = 1. Ziffer; bei Dir 4er-Generation, also 4600er). Das ist daher an sich schon erstaunlich, dass BF3 läuft und zeigt nur, wie sehr BF3 auch darauf hin entwickelt wurde, dass es AUCH mit sehr schwachen PCs zumindest "läuft"


----------

